# Work Experience Assessment



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi!
I want to know that like wise my Education Assessment, can I have to apply for Work experience assessment? If yes then where I have to apply?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To best of my knowledge there is no facility to assess your work record.
Go to NOC number for your occupation and determine if you can meet all the requirements of that job.


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi Auld Yin,

I want to apply for occupation;
2133 - Electrical and electronics engineers

And I have 6 years of experience for the same occupation. I had all experience certificates and reference letters. So, this is sufficient as a proof for work experience?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

apandey said:


> Hi Auld Yin,
> 
> I want to apply for occupation;
> 2133 - Electrical and electronics engineers
> ...


You need to have atleast one year experience with atleast 70-80% of the duties mentioned on the link below:
Quick Search - Results

Note that your duties preferably need to mentioned on company letterhead by your HR/supervisor etc.


----------



## guptamailbox (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Expats,

Need your help in work assessment. I have 8+ years of experience (6+ in finance and 2+ in testing) and I am a BCOM graduate. My 6+ years of finance is of different domains (Investment Banking, Insurance and Billing), please advise if I am eligible for the Canada Immigration and under which category.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

guptamailbox said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need your help in work assessment. I have 8+ years of experience (6+ in finance and 2+ in testing) and I am a BCOM graduate. My 6+ years of finance is of different domains (Investment Banking, Insurance and Billing), please advise if I am eligible for the Canada Immigration and under which category.



Check the government website, the categories are listed there.


----------



## guptamailbox (Jul 25, 2014)

Originally Posted by guptamailbox View Post
Hi Expats,

Need your help in work assessment. I have 8+ years of experience (6+ in finance and 2+ in testing) and I am a BCOM graduate. My 6+ years of finance is of different domains (Investment Banking, Insurance and Billing), please advise if I am eligible for the Canada Immigration and under which category.




colchar said:


> Check the government website, the categories are listed there.


Thanks for quick reply.

I did referred to govt. website. However, need more clarification with regard to the category:

1111 Financial auditors and accountants
1112 Financial and investment analysts
1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers
1114 Other financial officers

As per the category and its NOC, my roles and responsibilities match for only 3-4 years experience.

To get 15 points in work experience, does the total 6+ experience need to be same related to the category and its NOC list?


----------

